# Hooked on the white powder



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Best intro thread ever.


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

Right on homie. We'll have to shred at Bear sometime this winter! Welcome to the forums.


----------



## andy1011 (Aug 16, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Best intro thread ever.


Thanks man : )


----------



## andy1011 (Aug 16, 2010)

thugit said:


> Right on homie. We'll have to shred at Bear sometime this winter! Welcome to the forums.


Thanks dude! Yeah for sure, that'd be sick


----------



## pinkrobe (Sep 29, 2008)

LOL - that is a great intro. I know that after an epic day of smoke in the open bowls, I dream about fat turns. I've even kicked my wife a couple of times in my sleep making a big heelside sweeper.


----------

